

50 Greatest Game Design Innovations - shayan
http://www.next-gen.biz/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=7769&Itemid=2&limit=1&limitstart=0

======
lvecsey
A good starting point for tracing back the Mouse+WASD input scheme for 3D
navigation is probably Doom. Another game worth mentioning in the list is
Descent, which allowed for even more degrees freedom of input.

------
Goladus
Interesting list, but rather inconsistent. Some of those topics seem barely
worth mentioning, while many deserve much lengthier discussions.

